# Katy Perry halftime show



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm hoping for a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Gigadee!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Perv. Go buy a Playboy


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

She's a cutie but I don't want to hear her political views


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Who's Katy Perry?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

bill said:


> She's a cutie but I don't want to hear her political views


THIS!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

will there be a hidden Illuminati message? lol , wheres JJ ? lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

o my stars alive


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

She does go big


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well! I didn't know her before this show but.....I've heard of her now! Dang! Looks like she's built for speed.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

halftime show just went way downhill


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Didn't Lenny Kravitz' ex-wife (Lisa Bonet) accuse him of beating her when they were married? With all the attention they've given the NFL on that subject this year, it seems like he would be radioactive. Are musicians still innocent until proven guilty, or just exempt?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> halftime show just went way downhill


Willie Nelson was unavailable.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

She's off-key


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

All Natural


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

A new all time low. 
Thousands of 14 year old girls are thrilled , 
For the rest of us ***?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Still it's better than that depressing nationwide comercial


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Most entertaining halftime show in a long time.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yawn.... Cmon pats!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Commercials suck so far.
Now I know who she is. Not exactly my type music, but then again they didn't consult me.
Just a shame ZZ Top got banned for life for using the word fanny during the halftime show years ago.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, I'll call it a success: she's pretty hot, no wardrobe malfunctions for the FCC to wring its hands over, some decent effects, Miley Cyrus wasn't there, and it's over. I'll call that a win.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

At least it's over!!! sad3sm


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

SB half-time shows have for the most part been a blah for yrs...not really into the ghetto scene or coked out hookers yodeling on stage. Yawn


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Duke said:


> At least it's over!!! sad3sm


Yes, best part of the half-time show. 20 mins of my I'll never get backhwell:


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> Most entertaining halftime show in a long time.


I'll edit , 
Exciting show for thousands of 14 year old girls and one 33 year old.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

cubera said:


> Commercials suck so far.
> Now I know who she is. Not exactly my type music, but then again they didn't consult me.
> Just a shame ZZ Top got banned for life for using the word fanny during the halftime show years ago.


The blue pill & FIAT is ok so far.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> I'll edit ,
> Exciting show for thousands of 14 year old girls and one 33 year old.


lmao, :dance:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> Most entertaining halftime show in a long time.


You got any more of that stuff?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

George Straight could have done the halftime show, been off tune and fell down 3 times and some folks would profess it the best thing they've ever seen.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Show*

I personally thought the show was one of the better shows in a long time. 
KP is ok and I don't really have a problem with her music. The show is much more than just the artist.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Classy, get over it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> George Straight could have done the halftime show, been off tune and fell down 3 times and some folks would profess it the best thing they've ever seen.


 Who's George Straight?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gater said:


> I personally thought the show was one of the better shows in a long time.
> KP is ok and I don't really have a problem with her music. The show is much more than just the artist.


I agree and easy on the eyes.


gom1 said:


> You got any more of that stuff?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

gater said:


> I personally thought the show was one of the better shows in a long time.
> KP is ok and I don't really have a problem with her music. The show is much more than just the artist.


It was ok! Just not my style.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> Still it's better than that depressing nationwide comercial


No kidding. I get the message, but a couple of images were like true crime scenes.



donf said:


> I'll edit ,
> Exciting show for thousands of 14 year old girls and one 33 year old.


Add this 53 year old! LOL. Yowza!


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

It was geared towards the other 46% of Super Bowl viewers females. Worst commercials, lame chick targeted halftime show and two teams most Americans could careless about. At least it was a close game.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

donf said:


> I'll edit ,
> Exciting show for thousands of 14 year old girls and one 33 year old.


Merle haggard was under the weather, had to cancel


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought it was ok. I took my wife to see Katy in concert so I kind of knew what to expect.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I loved the halftime show! Katy is talented as heck and put on a fantastic performance. I enjoyed the part with Lenny but I've never been fond of rap or Missy Elliott, although I understand why she had her as a guest.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Spirit said:


> I loved the halftime show! Katy is talented as heck and put on a fantastic performance. I enjoyed the part with Lenny but I've never been fond of rap or Missy Elliott, although I understand why she had her as a guest.


Why?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

pknight6 said:


> Why?


Why what?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> Willie Nelson was unavailable.


There isn't anyone else? Oak Ridge Boys maybe? Alabama?


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

The half time show was rubbish. It left my balls deflated.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Screw the NFL and their halftime shows, give me a College Game any day.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Superbowl is a family event. I cant believe they had Missy Elliott's flip it down and reverse it song. For you that dont know what the words in that song means, Google it,


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Best part of 1/2time was ending it with Pete Rose in a commercial......


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I thought Katy Perry was a class act. She did her hits, no wardrobe malfunctions, just got it done. Way better than the past female artists that have done the Superbowl. Now the feral hood rat portion seemed non rehearsed, incoherent and inappropriate.

PS) I did not care for 99% of the commercials and thought the PSA's were stupid.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Superbowl is a family event. I cant believe they had Missy Elliott's flip it down and reverse it song. For you that dont know what the words in that song means, Google it,


Yep. How do you like that big @ss commercial by T-Mobil with Kim K. Famous person! for what? Oh I got it for the **** video.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

donf said:


> I'll edit ,
> Exciting show for thousands of 14 year old girls and one 33 year old.


Lmao! He's always here to stir the chit. Or truly does come across as a kid still.


----------



## kent56 (Feb 1, 2011)

Why do we need halftime show??


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I thought the halftime show was very impressive - cool props, awesome stage, great lighting / firework effects, high energy and very well orchestrated. I didn't think they could top the lion in the beginning but Katy Perry riding on the firework at the end was really cool. I'm not really a fan of her music but have to admit it was a great show.

I don't think the Super Bowl could have been any better - perfect timing of Thunderbirds / well sung National Anthem, entertaining halftime show and a great game that went down to the wire.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Brian Castille said:


> I thought the halftime show was very impressive - cool props, awesome stage, great lighting / firework effects, high energy and very well orchestrated. I didn't think they could top the lion in the beginning but Katy Perry riding on the firework at the end was really cool. I'm not really a fan of her music but have to admit it was a great show.
> 
> I don't think the Super Bowl could have been any better - perfect timing of Thunderbirds / well sung National Anthem, entertaining halftime show and a great game that went down to the wire.


X2


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

It was definitely different... I've never seen anything like that... She is a very good entertainer.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> I thought the halftime show was very impressive - cool props, awesome stage, great lighting / firework effects, high energy and very well orchestrated. I didn't think they could top the lion in the beginning but Katy Perry riding on the firework at the end was really cool. I'm not really a fan of her music but have to admit it was a great show.
> 
> I don't think the Super Bowl could have been any better - perfect timing of Thunderbirds / well sung National Anthem, entertaining halftime show and a great game that went down to the wire.


I thought the same. I've never even heard of this girl and her music ain't my kind but the show was awesome.

Now the way the players acted at the end of the game was sad but....


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Brian Castille said:


> I thought the halftime show was very impressive - cool props, awesome stage, great lighting / firework effects, high energy and very well orchestrated. I didn't think they could top the lion in the beginning but Katy Perry riding on the firework at the end was really cool. I'm not really a fan of her music but have to admit it was a great show.
> 
> I don't think the Super Bowl could have been any better - perfect timing of Thunderbirds / well sung National Anthem, entertaining halftime show and a great game that went down to the wire.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Brian Castille said:


> I thought the halftime show was very impressive - cool props, awesome stage, great lighting / firework effects, high energy and very well orchestrated. I didn't think they could top the lion in the beginning but Katy Perry riding on the firework at the end was really cool. I'm not really a fan of her music but have to admit it was a great show.
> 
> I don't think the Super Bowl could have been any better - perfect timing of Thunderbirds / well sung National Anthem, entertaining halftime show and a great game that went down to the wire.


Agree also, plus i had 4-4 on a big football pot, was a great night! I have a teenage daughter, i know all about her music, and it doesn't bother me, she is a very talented performer. Now if i could get rid of this hangover.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SSST said:


> Agree also, plus i had 4-4 on a big football pot, was a great night! I have a teenage daughter, i know all about her music, and it doesn't bother me, she is a very talented performer. Now if i could get rid of this hangover.


Great! How much? Won twice.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Great! How much? Won twice.


$100 a square that paid forward/backward, i'll let you do the math, lol. My Ex wife's husband may be reading this, she'll be looking for her cut then.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SSST said:


> $100 a square that paid forward/backward, i'll let you do the math, lol. My Ex wife's husband may be reading this, she'll be looking for her cut then.


Cool! You done good.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SSST said:


> $100 a square that paid forward/backward, i'll let you do the math, lol. * My Ex wife's husband may be reading this*,* she'll be looking for her cut then.*


Lmao!

Badass man.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Superbowl is a family event. I cant believe they had Missy Elliott's flip it down and reverse it song. For you that dont know what the words in that song means, Google it,


If an adult has to google it chances are most kids won't know either. I listened to rock my whole life and now when I listen to "classic rock" I'm like "Those songs said THAT?" I sang the words and danced to the music but never realized what they were saying. Can't be worse than Anaconda and that is all over the radio.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I was more offended by Missy Elliot's performance than her lyrics , still not sure why she was included ? She hasn't been relevant in many years, that song was released in 2002 and wasn't good then.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Other than the Steelers not being in it, I thought it was an entertaining SB. 

My kids/wife like KP so I hear it a bunch so the music didn't bother me. Definitely put on one heck of a show, though....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> I was more offended by Missy Elliot's performance than her lyrics , still not sure why she was included ? She hasn't been relevant in many years, that song was released in 2002 and wasn't good then.


Katy Perry did a duet with Missy Elliot on Last Friday Night. I figure that is why she was included.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

So the big question is was that a lion or tiger she was riding during the show???? Lol


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> I was more offended by Missy Elliot's performance than her lyrics , still not sure why she was included ? She hasn't been relevant in many years, that song was released in 2002 and wasn't good then.


Offended because of the way she was dancing I assume? Gee whiz some of you fellers are stuck in the 50's lol. Just got word the monkeys turned the offer down too.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I thought the show was overall pretty entertaining. I know who KP is but I can't say that I've ever intentionally listened to any of her music. 

I didn't care for Missy's portion of the show, not because of her dancing, but rather that I recognize that it doesn't take any talent to do what she does......


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought she did a great job. Not a fan of her type of music, but she's easy on the eyes and put on a heck of a show. I'm not a fan of Bruno Mars either and thought he did a great job last year too.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> Offended because of the way she was dancing I assume? Gee whiz some of you fellers are stuck in the 50's lol. Just got word the monkeys turned the offer down too.


 Dancing? No I was offended by her obvious lack of talent and entertainment value.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

spuds said:


> I recognize that it doesn't take any talent to do what she does......


really? How do you know that? How do you just assume she has no talent? The woman made a career out of writing and performing...millions of dollars and millions of albums sold.

I dont care for the music all that much either, but it takes quite a bit of talent to write a verse, write the choreography and perform it in front of millions of people.

What would make it any different than say, Hank Williams (or pick your favorite musician), assuming Hank even wrote his own songs, which many folks in country music don't.

Sure there are some really talented people that do it all, but just because it is in a musical genre that you don't like doesnt make it less talented. C'mon now, be realistic.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> Dancing? No I was offended by her obvious lack of talent and entertainment value.


Oh the obvious lack of talent that landed her in the halftime show of the years most watched event....makes sense.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> Oh the obvious lack of talent that landed her in the halftime show of the years most watched event....makes sense.


Exactly :ac550:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> Oh the obvious lack of talent that landed her in the halftime show of the years most watched event....makes sense.


 Like I already said above, that is why it made no sense. Katy Perry is relevant and although I'm not a fan there was some entertainment value. Missy Elliot? When was the last time she did anything. Katy Perry appeared to be singing some of her music, Missy Elliot was obviously lip synching her tired song that shouldn't have been on there in the first place. But hey that's just my opinion you can go download the whole thing on ITunes and play it on repeat for the rest of the week if it suits you.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't get it either. But someone does. Talent is in the eye of the beholder. "I put my thang down, I put my thang down, I put my thang down". Bob Dylan would be proud.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> Like I already said above, that is why it made no sense. Katy Perry is relevant and although I'm not a fan there was some entertainment value. Missy Elliot? When was the last time she did anything. Katy Perry appeared to be singing some of her music, Missy Elliot was obviously lip synching her tired song that shouldn't have been on there in the first place. But hey that's just my opinion you can go download the whole thing on ITunes and play it on repeat for the rest of the week if it suits you.


I was just speaking to the part about her obvious lack of talent offending you. I didn't think it fit with katy perry either but she obviously has talent or she wouldn't be where she is.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I personally was hoping for the wardrobe malfunction to happen in Kate Uptons commercial. I don't ever remember video games having ladies like this in them?


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know if Katy Perry lacks talent or not, but she wasn't lacking anything else


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

myprozac said:


> I personally was hoping for the wardrobe malfunction to happen in Kate Uptons commercial. I don't ever remember video games having ladies like this in them?


I think they are trying to appeal to the gamers who live in their mom's basement.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

el dorado said:


> I don't know if Katy Perry lacks talent or not, but she wasn't lacking anything else


Yessir. I think most men had their fingers crossed for another wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

cubera said:


> I think they are trying to appeal to the gamers who live in their mom's basement.


Exactly. The 20-30 year old losers that only game and not work that would stroke out if they even were in the presence of a woman. Much less one as hot as either Uptown or Perry. Freaks.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Yams said:


> really? How do you know that? How do you just assume she has no talent? The woman made a career out of writing and performing...millions of dollars and millions of albums sold.
> 
> I dont care for the music all that much either, but it takes quite a bit of talent to write a verse, write the choreography and perform it in front of millions of people.
> 
> ...


It's a genre alright, you can't call statical lyrics singing, however, as there is no melody. So it can't be a called a musical genre.

Musical talent is the long arduous journey learning to play or sing music.

Missy does neither.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I remember reading this a while back about the NFL wanting to charge for the privilege of performing on the half time show this year. Don't know if this actually ended up being the case or not, but it wouldn't surprise me.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/willbur...-play-will-ruin-the-super-bowl-halftime-show/


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> I don't get it either. But someone does. Talent is in the eye of the beer holder. "I put my thang down, I put my thang down, I put my thang down". Bob Dylan would be proud.


Fixed it for you!!!


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll never look at a beach ball the same ðŸ˜ƒ

Enjoyed the show. The game was ok too.


----------

